# MoonPig's Armor Mod



## MoonPig (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey,

Well, it's modding time again  - Been working on this one for about a week, reason i havn't posted it until now is because i've been busy and didn't want people waiting for slow updates. But now i've finished College for the Summer and can start putting some real effort in. 

I've done quite abit so far, but would like to start getting ideas and help now. 

This is my first time working with metal (My last mod was a desk...), so be patient with me.

So, here goes 

The Hardware:












The Modding:

















































































Please note, i didn't make the Mobo holes for PSU cables. I'm gunna have to tidy them up.

More to come tomorrow, it's 10:26pm at the moment.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sub'd.

Looking good so far


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 28, 2009)

Same here

want to see how it comes out


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2009)

/ subscribed. Lets see how my old Jr gets put to use!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice idea with the optical drive!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 28, 2009)

Subscribed as well!
Looking very good! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 28, 2009)

subscribed.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2009)

The reason hes had to do so much work to it ladies and gents is because it was my first attempt at spraying . No primer, one thick uneven coat of matt black paint was all that I did haha. And I take responsibility for those awful motherboard tray cuts, but hey, it was my first ever mod attempt (lol) and I have improved since


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 28, 2009)

haha, thanks for the replies guys. 

Give me suggestions, i want to make this a good as possible. Also, tips would be awesome.

Kyle, no worries  - Didn't take too long to strip. Was easier that Thermaltake's layers!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 29, 2009)

I do like the cd drive being cut like that. You gonna put some plastic glass or something over it so nothing comes in contact with the laser?
I'd recommend setting up a few fans in the bottom for better airflow. All I can think of atm.
And what is gonna be done with the side panel?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure about Plastic, might just use a film. 

As for the front, it'll have 3 x 5.25 and 2 x 120mm. Only. The DVD-Drive, The HD+Power and a Fan controller.

The Side will be a square cut instead of the TT X style. Then it'll match the bottom and top


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm gonna keep an eye on this, wanna see how it turns out. Should be good...


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks man.

No updates today guys. We had a family friend come round to inspect my wall for plastering (it's not simple as it's slightly damp  ... ). Anyways, he said that that and afew other walls need treating (all the same issue). So i spent today removing the plaster from 3 walls... 

That combined with a day spent sanding means my right arm is quite stiff... lol.

I will be doing more work tomorrow. RAM is arriving and i'll be getting a can of Primer 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking good though


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 29, 2009)

Subscribed!

Just like MRCL said: I like what you did with the optical drive, are you going to put a window on it?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 29, 2009)

very nice work , and +1 for optical drive


----------



## computertechy (Jun 30, 2009)

very nice work +10



MoonPig said:


> That combined with a day spent sanding means my right arm is quite stiff... lol



is that what they call it now?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like a sweet mod you got here Mr. Pig. Consider me subscribed!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 2, 2009)

Liking the Copper collection? 






More to come today...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 2, 2009)

mmmmmm Copper :drool:


----------



## MRCL (Jul 2, 2009)

Shiny!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> mmmmmm Copper :drool:



+10000!!! Gotta love copper!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2009)

hey how come you cut a chunk out of your dvd drive?? wont it collect more dust & degrade the unit that way?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 2, 2009)

It'll be covered. And im not too fussed about quicker degrade-ation... lol.

Some pictures uploading now.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 2, 2009)

And isn't the weather loverly today, boys?






England's infamous summers may be over  Go Global Warming. I'm gunna go outside and empty afew cans of spray


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2009)

I love your garden, great for huge BBQ parties


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 2, 2009)

DVD Drive:


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 4, 2009)

I was wondering what you meant by needing it for a project, lol.
Looking good thus far.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 4, 2009)

subscribed.... interesting stuff!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

Need ideas for these bits:






This is cheaper than buying AC-Ryan MeshX! Get more too:


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

Good thinking on the mesh. Ill have to remember that for myself in future mods.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Need ideas for these bits:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/000_0050.jpg



apart from painting, you mean!?



MoonPig said:


> This is cheaper than buying AC-Ryan MeshX! Get more too:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/000_0051.jpg



show off! old, but always great idea! is it soft or hard mesh?


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 7, 2009)

once again Moon, you're an inspiration to us. that cut-out of the optical top is genius! and using an old waste paper basket.....fantastic.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.

tzitzibp, i mean, what can i do with the small bits. I'm thinking mesh... they look abit tatty at the moment. I could even bang some fans there...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 8, 2009)

Subscribed too...
make sure there is a good cover on the DVD (preferably Polycarbonate in case the disk has an accident)


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm thinking i should use like a clear film. That was it'll still look very open (Unlike plastic) but will also be protective.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I'm thinking i should use like a clear film. That was it'll still look very open (Unlike plastic) but will also be protective.



Dont use anything thinner than acetate, otherwise it almost defeats the object of putting something there


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmmm... How would i go about finding such a material? 

I don't want to use anything stiff as the surface isn't level...


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Hmmm... How would i go about finding such a material?
> 
> I don't want to use anything stiff as the surface isn't level...



It is a bit stiff, but not hard plastic stiff. Its like the thickness and stiffness of card.

Any craft place will sell it, its often called OHT paper as its designed to be printed on and used on over head projectors.

Obviously depends how thick you want it, you can get paper thin stuff or more card like.

If you get the thciker stuff you maybe be able to score and fold it to match the stamped top of the drive.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

ah ok. I know what you mean now.

Damn, if i was still in HighSchool, i could steal that... Looks like i'll have to buy it now.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 8, 2009)

very nice was thinking of getting the case before but got the iSolo
cant wait to see it finished   btw some specs ? i dont see any


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

Their constantly changing. But at the moment, i'm aiming a a folding theme with lots of Copper (as it is sexy):

E2200
Asus P5K Premium Black Pearl
4 x 1GB 800MHz Kingston RAM (With Copper Akasa Sinks)
Sparkle nVidia 9600GT 512MB (With Zalman VF-900 + Copper Ramsinks)
Coolermaster iGreen Power 430w
Western Digital 80GB SATA
DVD-RW SATA

This kit is going to be modded (Cables cut etc.) so it works only with this setup. Then i'm going to use it as a folder and maybe sell it on to a mate later. I mean, it is a very decent build... 

I really want to keep the case however, just as a memory. I wouldn't like to give away my first full case mod... would feel odd.

And thanks to some very kind people, i've managed to get most of this kit for extremely cheap. I'd like to personally thank:

Kyle2020 - Case and Motherboard
Tigger - Processor and VF-900
And anyone that's parts fall into the above list. Thanks alot for the great deals 

I'll be ringing my local Glass/Aluminum/Plastic workshop within the next two days to get quotes for the windows etc. Lets hope it's cheap. I mean, 3mm clear plastic can't cost alot...

Also, i'm waiting on some Metal cutting blades for my Jigsaw. I used a dremel on the top cut and it just took too long.

Remember, any ideas you have, i'd like to hear them. Either photoshop the idea, describe it well or become a Paint pro!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2009)

Need moar pics!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, i'd love to do work on this, but my Room is getting plastered (higher priority) and i have an ear infection. So the loud whine of metal cutting isn't a smart route for me.

It feels like it's clearing up abit though, so ill be working on it again soon. 

Stay tuned and keep ideas coming.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 9, 2009)

Right-side panel:


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 9, 2009)

Ear infection eh? thats no fun. Hope you get better soon, then back to whats really important. Modding, of course!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 9, 2009)

haha, thanks. It's starting to clear up, plus my wall should be done tomorrow - which means my desk will be back to normal and i'll have room in my ... room... lol.

Also getting some kit tomorrow morning that should help the look of this final build. - Thanks Tig


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 9, 2009)

MoonPig, great work! 

Only complaint is that it needs more CowBell.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 10, 2009)

Moon, i told you to stop shoving those cotton buds in there!!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, im still ill, but i can still build!






Here the kit atm. All works and i used Kyles USB Install method, worked great matey!

Only issue, i dont have any spare 15m Ethernet cables, so i cant hook it up to the internet and fold with it  But my P5Q-E does have two ethernet ports, so if theres a way to do that, please tell me.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 10, 2009)

If you can come and pick it up I have miles of spare ethernet cables, I can cut you a fresh piece. Rather not mail it though


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 10, 2009)

As for the P5Q-E you can just tell it to share the internet connection and set the other PC to get the internets from another computer and not a router.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 10, 2009)

Doubt it mate, im struggling to get into Wakefield tomorrow to pickup some stuff, i'd be very surprised if i could make it to yours... lol.

I'm gunna give that sharing thing ago after i've eaten.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

Reet boys, need some help.

What do you think i should do with this? It's the bottom.







Paint / Photoshop etc. welcome


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 14, 2009)

triple 14cm fans with filters?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to agree with fans.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

cant fit 3 x 140mm. Can fit 3 x 120 mm though.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 14, 2009)

You might want to space them out a touch to prevent vibration. That or use some rubber.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

I need to make a template to draw around. 

Got them with a 2mm spacing.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

Hows this:


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 14, 2009)

that gap between each will be far too flimsy surely? As in the metal in between?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> that gap between each will be far too flimsy surely? As in the metal in between?



Unless its done like a 360 Rad, so you cut out bits in between two and just leave platforms to screw/mount to.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not leaving them bits in... lol. They were left to help me measure.

Now, the ultimate question - Do i do curved or straight edges on the mounting holes?

And Alex is right, this will be like a Rad.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

This is hard to see as i've done it only with Pencil at the moment, but what you think:






Remember, i want to make this different to other mods.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 14, 2009)

nice socks.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, TopMan if your ever in the UK (unless their in the US aswell...)

Going to get this cut tomorrow. Not doing anything loud now, tight on neighbors.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

Like?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooh I like it very much   Are you going to be using mesh?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

Yea, there will be a layer of mesh below the 3 fans. 

GOing to go to BnQ tomorrow to get a 12cm Hole Saw


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks sweet!  Can't wait.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 14, 2009)

Moon, is that sugar paper you used as a template/stencil or just normal (pink/red) paper/card? i went down B&Q to find a 120mm holesaw, was expensive - the good quality ones anyway.
damn that's a lot of slashes!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2009)

How much were they? I might have to try afew places...

It's just Red card. Sturdy enough for templates.

Lol, what slashes?


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 15, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol, what slashes?



lol, i meant the slashes i put in my post


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

haha, ok.

How much was the 120mm down south?

I feel i'll use this tool for afew things, so the price might be alright.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 15, 2009)

try this: http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...rch=holesaw&fh_view_size=150&fh_start_index=0

you'll want the HSS variant, not some cheapo wood holesaw


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, bad news... 

Went to all my local DIY stores and non had anything near a 120mm holesaw. Except BnQ, they had a 117mm one, but it cost £74.... NO.

Managed to get some Tin Snips though 

Any ideas how i should go about this? 

Im thinking, drill a big hole in the middle, then tin snip it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 15, 2009)

ouch, tin snips will take some work, MK swears by them but if im honest I really struggle using them.

Personally Id have used a rotary tool and some files.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm having a seriously hard time finding a 120mm (or just less) holesaw.... 

Anyone have a spare or know of any. Wanting less than £15, ideally.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dont use tin snips, you'll find it impossible to get a clean edge and keep the metal flat.

Youd be better of getting a jigsaw (if you havent already) and some metal blades for that.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't use the Jigsaw, Only got Wood blades for it and the blades are a custom type...

These snips are actually quite easy to use... their not that bad. I can see why MK loves them 

I'm not going to do the 3x120 yet, really want to do it with the 120mm Holesaw and dremel.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 15, 2009)

Youll never get a 120mm holesaw much cheaper. And do you even have a pillar drill to use it on?

Only thing with tin snips is that they tend to bend the metal slightly.

You could also consider picking up a cheap jigsaw, (like £15) with some metal blades and just thrash the live out of it, lol.

We did that for the kitchen worktop at our old place. It then died on us shortly after, so we got a full refund


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

I can get a 121mm one for £8... That's pretty cheap - to me.

And i have a good enough drill to do it with. I'm not spending £50 on a Pillar Drill for this one job...

We have a family friend doing quite abit of work on the house at the moment, if i need anything / advice, he's great.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

Done:







Just needs some filing now


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 15, 2009)

wow thats neat....may just get tin snips instead of getting a dremel as thats just what I want to do....thanks...


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 15, 2009)

£8 for a 120mm hole saw wtf, linky plz! 

And only reason I said pillar drill is cus something that big is going to be pretty hard to control, lol.

End up spinning you instead of the hole saw 

Thought those tin snips look pretty darn good, especially if you can get ones to do a decent job going round curves.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

I recommend these snips for straight lines, havn't tried the curved ones yet. But the dremel is great for corners.

Alex, sorry, £10


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 15, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I recommend these snips for straight lines, havn't tried the curved ones yet. But the dremel is great for corners.
> 
> Alex, sorry, £10



Is that the hole "bit" tho, or just the saw itself?

These are considerably cheaper than i expected. I guess you can get light use ones aka, cheaper


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

No idea. I've stopped looking.

Going to wait till tomorrow for that stuff.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 15, 2009)

they are cheaper than ole B&Q. i read once that you don't need a 120mm holesaw as a 114mm will do just fine (in case you go wrong, you have a little leeway)
@alexp999, the dimensions quoted are the size of the saws.
and i second the motion regarding using a pillar drill or drill stand. but i also agree that buying one just for a one-time job is a little OTT. still, i could always do with more DIY equipment 
there are alternatives to drilling the hole, i'd Dremel it with a LOT of time and patience


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats the thing, i dremeled the top. 

This is an experiment for me, never worked with metal before, so i want to try different things. 

On the top, i plan on doing a combination of dremel and holesaw.

Does anyone have a 120mm (or just less) holesaw that i can borrow?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

The best thing to do is get an old case and practice drilling and cutting on it....

btw, 120mm (or just less) holesaws are really hard to find!:shadedshu


----------



## MRCL (Jul 21, 2009)

I see we use the same snips. Those are great!


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 21, 2009)

Draper do one but I think you're gonna struggle cutting metal with it...

http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-53-11191-27677-draper-hole-cutter-40-120mm.asp

Your biggest problem will be keeping it steady whilst cutting....

Edit: Think I've found what you're after....

http://www.ukdrills.com/product.php?catid=225


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Edit: Think I've found what you're after....
> 
> http://www.ukdrills.com/product.php?catid=225



thanks for that....


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea, i saw that site, but wasn't sure. 

I think i'll just spent a day dremeling and get everything cut... 

Can't to it now though, tis throwing it down


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 21, 2009)

tipping it down here mate


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 21, 2009)

Tut... English weather....

Got a delivery from ebuyer coming however. Should be fun routing 2 more 15m ethernet cables round the house ... lol


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Tut... English weather....
> 
> Got a delivery from ebuyer coming however. Should be fun routing 2 more 15m ethernet cables round the house ... lol



after 4 years in Sheffield I had seen all the rain I could take....
Now, after 10 years in Greece.... I have had enough of the high temps and actually miss English weather.....

...good luck dremmeling!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 21, 2009)

haha. Have the joy of starting afresh on my AAKS, and a can of compressed air (when they arrive). First use? spray air into my mouth to make my cheeks go mad


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 21, 2009)

Bright but overcast here in Wiltshire..


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 21, 2009)

did you get the hole saw yet?  I need some pics .


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Draper do one but I think you're gonna struggle cutting metal with it...
> 
> http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-53-11191-27677-draper-hole-cutter-40-120mm.asp
> 
> ...



Sorry I missed all the fun over here....

The first tool is more for very soft materials like woods. That can be very unsafe on metals or plastics.

The second link to the Bi-Metal hole saws is an excellent choice for cutting alum,plastics and even steels (just wears down quite a bit faster with steel)

And to the folks saying not to use tin snips:shadedshu I have been using them way before most of you were even born and if you get the right ones and learn to use them correctly (takes a bit of trial and error) you can cut circles just as nice as a hole saw.

on the tin snips I would definitely spend a bit more $ and get the absolutely best ones possible (the best ones arent that much $$) And dont forget the ones designed for curves make much nicer cuts and they cut straight lines just as good as the straight tin snips.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2009)

FS, UserCP didn't tell me about these posts!

phanbuey, i've decided to use my Dremel. It'll take longer, but it's cheaper and less hassle.

MK, i love the tin snips. And im planning on getting some curved ones when im next in town.

I've started cutting the fan section. However, i doubt i'll get it finished today. Looks like rain and it nearly neighbors home time... don't want to cause any arguments over the noise im making.

I'll get pictures in a mo.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

Rain? sounds so nice... Its been 100F here for quite a while now....


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2009)

Your just jealous...


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Your just jealous...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090723/000_0118.jpg
> 
> ...



So you made the track first... very nice... I always just cut, but it seems like a track would make it so much easier.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> So you made the track first... very nice... I always just cut, but it seems like a track would make it so much easier.


+1... great idea!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2009)

I did it so i could cut it without the card template.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 23, 2009)

you gonna use some rubber edge molding stuff around the cut?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2009)

I think i'll just sand/file it till it's smooth then im covering the underside of the hole in mesh. So it should be snug


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 23, 2009)

wat you gonna do bout the holes on the top thats left?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2009)

cry over them for abit, then just hope it being completely black might help not notice them


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 23, 2009)

aaa fair enough why not try some sort of black film over the whole top?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2009)

hmmm... Maybe... Could work...

I'll see when i get this complete.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 24, 2009)

She's finally taking shape:


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## phanbuey (Jul 24, 2009)

Need some fatty rubber case feet to get that sucker off the ground... or even better - wheels!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 24, 2009)

Im getting feet for it, don't want to use Wheels... lol.

Mmmmm, Minestrone soup


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> +1... great idea!



perfect application! 

I love it when people have the patience to create a guide line for the cut. lots of  for that! I only wish I had the same patience everytime I try a cut 

anyway, if wheels is not part of your dream rig, then anti-vibration feet should be! try to look for something like this...


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea, i know what i want - but that's looking along way away... haha

Just been doing some trimming on the Mobo tray (making Cable holes bigger).

I need some thought on what yo do with these bits:


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

measure the fan plate, get a piece of perspex (acrylic) and copy the measurements to make an acrylic plate (without the hex-grill) and you are set! even try coloured acrylic!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 24, 2009)

I have some UV Green lying around... lol.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 24, 2009)

So Im taking it that you don't want a fan there?  UV green doesn't really go with the black/white color scheme... may get some clear acryllic and some automotive mirror tint.

That might actually not be a bad idea for the side window... mirror tint...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I have some UV Green lying around... lol.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090724/000_0140.jpg



DO IT! NO looking back!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea, i still need one there.

It's just a pity it can't accomodate a 140mm 

Been thinking about using it as a space for a Rad/Res (Like the Swiftech ones)...


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, thought update.

After seeing a UV lit build in another thread, i'm inspired to do this as a UV thing. So, i'm looking to get 6 x 120mm UV fans (Maybe AC Ryan), some UV Cables and some UV touch-up paint. I'm still going to use Clear acrylic for the windows though.

So at the front it looks like, 1x SATA DVD/RW drive, 1x Power/Reset/Hard-Drive and 1x Zalman 6 fan controller.

Now, i'd like to lay down my thoughts for this build, starting from the front. I'm going to be adding 2x 120mm fans to the front and covering them white mesh on the door. I'll then have the whole top see though (so you can see the DVD spinning and the Powersupply - Modular). The bottom will be 3x 120mm fans with mesh underneath and anti-dust sponge. The back will have 1x 120mm and maybe 3x40mm next to the PCI slots.

Inside, i'll be using white braiding and UV SATA cables. Hardware wise, i'm undecided. But i will be adding a acrylic sheet to the back of the Graphics card for looks . I may even go crossfire as this is for looks, lol. Also, im wanting a DFI or Asus board as they are UV reactant, and just look the best IMO.

I'm undecided on the CPU cooler... So, opinions on that would be great.

The inside of the case will be sprayed black. And i may be cutting out some of the 'door behind the mobo tray' (lol) for little windows.

Don't hold me to this, but i'm going to try and get alot more done this week. I'm in the mood now!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 26, 2009)

A.C. Ryan stuff is awesome!  Sounds sweet dude!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## MKmods (Aug 15, 2009)

Picts, Nice....

looking at them just gave me a cool idea for a mod..Thx MP
(a big improvement based on the Silverstone Raven case)


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 15, 2009)

Do tell 

Gunna get some markings done, then more pictures.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 16, 2009)

You could cover up those factory holes on the bottom with acoustic foam, black styroboard, smoked plexi, or cut another piece of sheet metal even.

Just some ideas... lots of options for hiding them.  Heck... you could even use Sniipe's method and get a piece of granite for the floor!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 16, 2009)

I think i have an idea for the bottom... should work...

Looking at ordering all my Acrylic sheet, comes to about £25 posted.

That only gives me one go at each bit, so... fingers crossed. 

I'll be ordering them why my pump arrives for the DeskMod and i have money again.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2009)

Very clever way of making 2 x 12cm fans fit in the front.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 28, 2009)

very fast reply... lol.

I feel i'm getting closer to the finished product now. Just want to wait to see if i think of anything, then i'll de-rivet it, sand it fully, spray it, re-rivet it and yipee!


----------



## ex-dohctor (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome work mate. Keep it up


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, just done some holes.

I think i might take out every rivet now...

I'll leave 10mins for some ideas to possible manifest that are only possible with it complete.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, de-rivetededed...
















Next chance i get a lift into town (because the plastic shop is out of the way), i'll pop in for some custom plastic. Also, i'll stop at a DIY store and get a rivet gun.

Once all the plastic has been fitted and checked, i'll take it apart again, sand and spray. Then we're done.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 28, 2009)

Go Ebay for a rivet gun. I got mine 5 quid with the rivets and its a gem


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 29, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> ... Then we're done.



One thing I've learned is that comments like that have a way of biting you in the butt.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

cant beleive I didnt see this till now, I love the way you string multiple fans together, sub'd and awaiting next pic update


----------

